# SIG publications?



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Does SIG post yearly publications like Glock? You know--about news, new models, stories, etc? Like Glock Annual (the magazine publication).


----------



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Sig Sauer*

Not that I know of.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I just signed up for their e-mail newsletters today. Just I like thumbing through pages while I'm on the throne. Bathroom reading materials are rather important for me.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Ram Rod said:


> Does SIG post yearly publications like Glock? You know--about news, new models, stories, etc? Like Glock Annual (the magazine publication).


Are you kidding? I'm not sure SigSauer even has an American marketing department. Everything is Glock this, Glock that. :watching: They do however, have delivered email information one can obtain. It's mostly about training school scheduling and some odds and ends. Nope, Glock has the market on advertising and the high sales count proves it.


----------

